# Question for Presbyterians.



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, the Church my wife and I are looking into has for incoming members some classes on basic teachings of the Reformed Faith, the Westminster, and Doctrine. I rather like this since it makes sure a newbie knows what he is actually embracing. When I was Anglican we went over the Sacraments, the Church, and the Articles. Anyway, I was wondering from other Presbyterians here, if they did this, if they enjoyed it, and how long the process was before talking to the elders. Grace and Peace.


----------



## larryjf (Nov 15, 2007)

Our classes lasted about 3 months.
To be honest i didn't enjoy it much because i was opposed to Reformed theology at the time. Since then God has shaped my heart into the form of a tulip


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

larryjf said:


> Our classes lasted about 3 months.
> To be honest i didn't enjoy it much because i was opposed to Reformed theology at the time. Since then God has shaped my heart into the form of a tulip


....Thanks man! I neede a laugh! Perhaps I may enjoy it in the sense I would be going in as one aready embracing Reformed Doctrine.....but who still has a LOT to learn!


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > Our classes lasted about 3 months.
> ...



Max, remember this motto I use daily:

"It's not what you don't know, it's what you think you know that just aint so."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2007)

Before I joined a PCA church (which was EP), I participated in a study of the Westminster Confession using G.I. Williamson's study guide for both members and aspiring members. It was very enlightening.


----------



## Josiah (Nov 15, 2007)

When my wife and I became members of an OP church, we went through many classes. We studied Covenant theology, our church's polity, and what it means to be a member of the body of Christ. I had come from a dispensationalist background, and I am so thankful for learning all that i did with my pastor


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Before I joined a PCA church (which was EP), I participated in a study of the Westminster Confession using G.I. Williamson's study guide for both members and aspiring members. It was very enlightening.


Well it sems like we are going PCA, but I don't know what materials and guides we will have, frankly I am rather exited about it.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Dear eTexas,

Presbyterianism, which means rule by elders, requires certain covenant vows to be under the discipline of the Church. There is generally four or five of them, depending upon the Denomination.

Unlike many independent type Baptistic Churches where a mere profession of faith and baptism are prerequisites to membership, you are examined in terms of the credibility of your profession of faith, not just your speech. This requires being taught the systems of doctrines that Scripture teaches in the Confessional Standards of the Church, and demonstrating a level of understanding of these things. That is not to say every individual is required to have the same level or ability to expound upon the doctrines, but rather grasp them and believe them, and have sufficient knowledge to understand the responsibility of the vows you will take.

You should find this to be joy and prize the opportunity because you will be covenanting with the Lord and enjoying fellowship of your brethern that also have credible professions of faith whereby you can better fulfill your joint responsibilities to be edifying to one another for the peace and good order of Christ's Church.

The purpose of all of this is to prepare you for true Scriptural discipleship, providing both you and your elders the knowledge of your strengths and weaknesses, where can be utilized of the Lord to minister unto others, and also to be ministered unto for the Glory of God.


----------



## youthevang (Nov 16, 2007)

When I joined the OPC church, we had one class on a Saturday. We went over reformed doctrine and what it means to be part of a covenant community. Then we had to go before the elders and they would ask us questions to make sure we understand what we are getting into as well as to examine us.


----------



## caddy (Nov 16, 2007)

etexas said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > Our classes lasted about 3 months.
> ...


 
Your journey is _somewhat _similiar to mine etexas. I was also raised Methodist. I have been Reformed in theology for a number of years. We started visting the PCA church--that we are about to join this Sunday evening--since the first of June. I understood the doctrine and the teaching of the Presbyterians from my reading. It also helped that I joined the PB early last year. All these things helped me to assimilate. What was easy for me, however, was not as easy for my wife. She's following my lead and I appreciate that she is. Coming from a somewhat seeker friendly SBC church to a PCA church is a little bit of a culture shock--or at least it was for us. I mean that in a good way for the most part: Reverant, excellent teaching, preaching--all good things.

Was the 12 week class useful? Absolutely! The senior pastor--Dr. Caines teaches the class. We thoroughly enjoyed his teaching. It was beneficial for both me and my wife. It is also required for anyone looking to join. As a side thought, keep our family in your prayers as we do seek to join this Sunday evening ( 5:30 meeting with the session ). Neither of us enjoy being the focal point of a group, even though it will be a very basic meeting to confirm our testimonies.


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

caddy said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > larryjf said:
> ...


May the Lord be with you as you and yours affirm your faith.


----------



## Gloria (Nov 16, 2007)

I joined the PCA in April. I'd been a member of an arminian, hyper charismatic church for three years prior. The Lord used Christian rap to introduce me to the Solas and TULIP. Through research of the reformation, prayer and MUCH Bible study, I researched denominations and knew the PCA or OPC was probably the denom I should seek. We have two Presbyterian churches in my town (PCUSA and PCA). After I'd attended the church for a few Sundays, the pastor called me at work to set up a time to eat lunch. I discussed everything with him and attended what they call an "inquirer's class" (condensed class) to learn about presbyterianism and Trinity Presbyterian Church. Altogether the class was about 15-20 hours. The regular class is 12 weeks. It was awesome because it was the FIRST time that I'd been able to openly question and disagree with a pastor and have that same pastor humbly correct me FROM SCRIPTURE...not from some secret revelations they claimed to have received the night before.

A few weeks after I completed the class, I attended a session, they interviewed me and asked me other questions about my walk and they voted on my membership. I took my vows the following Sunday. The story has many more twists and turns than that, but that's the nuts and bolts of it.


----------



## raekwon (Nov 26, 2007)

My family and I have been members of a PCA church for about a year and a half now. Since the church was newly planted, we did not have a Session of our own. Now usually, that means that the Session of another church is charged with temporary oversight of the new plant, but our pastor was ordained "with the powers of an evangelist", which is a fancy way of saying that all of the authority of a Session was invested in him.

So . . . after membership classes were conducted (over two weekends), we had him and his family over for dinner, and at some point during the evening, he asked us to briefly give testimony of how we came to know Christ. That was it for the "interview" portion. A few weeks later, we were received into membership with the usual vows.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 26, 2007)

I joined the PCA years ago having come from a fundamentalist back ground via an evangelical free church and a short time in a reformed Baptist church. In that church, I met with the elders and gave my testimony, but I was not sent to new members classes. Years later, when I joined the PCA for a second time in a different church, we had new members classes about 8 weeks worth. In those classes we covered reformed doctrine and were given a copy of the Westminster Confession.


----------



## etexas (Nov 26, 2007)

Update on this thread: Pastor Steve (who has joined us as a PB member....please welcome him), has decided tonight to do a new members class for my wife and I and another couple usually it is 3 weeks...3 Sundays, actually...these are 2 times a year...however since Megan and I and the other new couple are coming in the church at an odd time of year, we will do a "marathon" newbies class. For those of you who saw this in my thread today, forgive me....This thread popped up and I thought I would give that info. Grace and Peace!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 26, 2007)

Of course, if you're not interested in the new members class, just slip each elder a fiver and that should take care of it, and you'll be included as a member automatically.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 26, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Of course, if you're not interested in the new members class, just slip each elder a fiver and that should take care of it, and you'll be included as a member automatically.


Will that lead to a double-portion of grace in the Communion wine?

Or is it the double-secret Presbyterian method of indulgences? 

Richard, you've let the cat out of the bag - Presbyterianism is really just a pyramid scheme, right *wink, wink*


----------



## bookslover (Nov 26, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, if you're not interested in the new members class, just slip each elder a fiver and that should take care of it, and you'll be included as a member automatically.
> ...



Answers to test questions: yes and yes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

When I joined the OPC church to which I now belong, I read Calvin Cummings' _Confessing Christ_ and met about 4-5 times with the pastor to discuss the chapters. This was followed by a final meeting with the pastor and one of the elders in which I answered some questions put to me by the RE. Then I publicly professed my faith during the next worship service.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 26, 2007)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## raekwon (Nov 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Of course, if you're not interested in the new members class, just slip each elder a fiver and that should take care of it, and you'll be included as a member automatically.



*keeping this in mind for membership interviews I conduct in the future*


----------



## BJClark (Nov 27, 2007)

etexas;

Our church has a class as well, not only did they cover the basic teachings of the Reformed Faith, the Westminster, and Doctrine, but they also had all the folks in charge of the various ministries come in and share what they do, letting those looking to join the Church body know what areas of opportunity there are for volunteering to use the gifts God has given them, which was also very helpful.

My husband who was new to the reformed faith found it very helpful, he missed a couple classes due to family emergencies, so we went through the class again to make sure he 'got it all'.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to recommend a book I think is helpful. On Being Presbyterian by Sean Michael Lucas covers Presbyterian polity, history and theology. It's easy to read and is widely available from Amazon, etc. 
Of course you may well have covered a lot of this in the membership class you attended.
When I joined the PCA I went to a membership class for 6 weeks and was then interviewed by an elder then I took my vows in front of the congregation. The membership classes were fairly similar to what others have mentioned. My background was different in that I came from a Scottish Presbyterian church.
Anyway, glad you've found a church home. Blessings


----------



## caddy (Nov 27, 2007)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I would like to recommend a book I think is helpful. On Being Presbyterian by Sean Michael Lucas covers Presbyterian polity, history and theology. It's easy to read and is widely available from Amazon, etc.
> Of course you may well have covered a lot of this in the membership class you attended.
> When I joined the PCA I went to a membership class for 6 weeks and was then interviewed by an elder then I took my vows in front of the congregation. The membership classes were fairly similar to what others have mentioned. My background was different in that I came from a Scottish Presbyterian church.
> Anyway, glad you've found a church home. Blessings


 
 Lucas' Book is good. Ours was a 8 week class. We are almost finished with Lucas' book in our Sunday School class.


----------

